# Wera laser tip



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Quick question guys, what size Wera screwdriver is equal to a #2 Phillips, I'm about to order one to try it.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

They make them in #2. The mm is the length of the driver.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

So a 2x4" is a#2 Phillips , 4 inches long?


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^ What he said:thumbsup:


Best screwdrivers I've ever used!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> So a 2x4" is a#2 Phillips , 4 inches long?


I dunno, what site are you purchasing from? 

Also, think about a #1 and #2 square. I hate to sound like a canuck but they really are nicer than phillips.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Most of them are sold for instance: #2, 200mm

That's a long screwdriver, #2.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok, maybe I can use your help. I just browsed Chads toolbox and there is s million different weras on there. What I want is a #2 Phillips at least the length of the kleins which is 6 inches I guess. Longer wouldnt hurt but i think i heard they dont make them anyways.And yes I agree about the square tip, which I plan on buying also. Could you guide me in the right direction please?


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh and it was sears website I was looking on at first


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

here you go:thumbsup:


http://www.amazon.com/Wera-Kraftfor...QQCM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293248744&sr=8-1


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> Ok, maybe I can use your help. I just browsed Chads toolbox and there is s million different weras on there. What I want is a #2 Phillips at least the length of the kleins which is 6 inches I guess. Longer wouldnt hurt but i think i heard they dont make them anyways.And yes I agree about the square tip, which I plan on buying also. Could you guide me in the right direction please?


You're right, chads has tons of wera drivers. I'll take a look at what they have and try to help you sort it out more or less.
Brb.
:thumbsup:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I used to have a set of these! Loved them! They would hold any screw i put it in


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

the way i look at is 25mm is close to an inch so 150mm is greater than or equal to 6 inchs


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

bduerler said:


> the way i look at is 25mm is close to an inch so 150mm is greater than or equal to 6 inchs


A 200mm driver is a little over a foot long.
A l50mm driver is about 9' 3/4" long.
I do have a laser-tip driver flat head that measures a little over 10 1/8's


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> A 200mm driver is a little over a foot long.
> A l50mm driver is about 9' 3/4" long.
> I do have a laser-tip driver flat head that measures a little over 10 1/8's


dang i was way off :laughing:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> A 200mm driver is a little over a foot long.


Wrong.

200mm = 7.8 inches



Rudeboy said:


> A l50mm driver is about 9' 3/4" long.


Wrong again.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jza said:


> ARGGGH, WRONG MORON.
> 
> 200mm = 7.8 inches
> 
> ...


http://www.electriciantalk.com/images/smilies/no.gif

Really? how am I wrong?

Measure a 200mm wera driver and tell me how long it is. Please.

tell me dumb ****k


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> http://www.electriciantalk.com/images/smilies/no.gif
> 
> Really? how am I wrong?
> 
> ...


Maybe in you include the handle.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jza said:


> Maybe in you include the handle.


Orrly?

Fvcking idiot.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Most drivers I've seen the measurements (200mm) equal the length of the shaft, not including the handle.

What a misunderstanding we just had!!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jza said:


> Most drivers I've seen the measurements (200mm) equal the length of the shaft, not including the handle.
> 
> What a misunderstanding we just had!!


Nobody cares... except you.

It's not a misunderstanding, it's you being a ******.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Nobody cares... except you.
> 
> It's not a misunderstanding, it's you being a ******.


No it was a misunderstanding. Most drivers up here advertise the length of shaft. I've never heard of someone refer to a screwdriver by it's overall length, I do apologize!


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> No it was a misunderstanding. Most drivers up here advertise the length of shaft. I've never heard of someone refer to a screwdriver by it's overall length, I do apologize!


look how cute you have my quote as your signature i knew you wanted to suck me off i just didn't realize how bad. maybe its time you left ET


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

This may be the most useless thread I have ever read.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> This may be the most useless thread I have ever read.


Hey Jlarson how you doing?:laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

jza said:


> No it was a misunderstanding. Most drivers up here advertise the length of shaft. I've never heard of someone refer to a screwdriver by it's overall length, I do apologize!


It was not a misunderstanding and you know that.

You need to kick back a bit.

Chill you fving dumb bitch.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> It was not a misunderstanding and you know that.
> 
> You need to kick back a bit.
> 
> Chill you fving dumb bitch.


Was a misunderstanding man, don't get so upset. We were both right. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> This may be the most useless thread I have ever read.


It started good...


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Wera, Wiha, Witte.

The German three amigos!


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Wera, Wiha, Witte.
> 
> The German three amigos!


you know i bought some matco screwdrivers the other day... made in germany by witte


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

bduerler said:


> you know i bought some matco screwdrivers the other day... made in germany by witte


I really like Witte. Pro-top is cool and their regular drivers are nice. First German drivers I ever bought were Witte. Both Klein and John Deer sell rebranded Witte.

So props to Witte.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I really like Witte. Pro-top is cool and their regular drivers are nice. First German drivers I ever bought were Witte. Both Klein and John Deer sell rebranded Witte.
> 
> So props to Witte.


i think these are maxxpro or something along those lines


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

when im browsing through new posts and i see a post like 'wera laser tip' has 30 replies, i know without even having to click on it that its full of a bunch of dumb ****s arguing with each other over nothing relevant


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Breakfasteatre said:


> when im browsing through new posts and i see a post like 'wera laser tip' has 30 replies, i know without even having to click on it that its full of a bunch of dumb ****s arguing with each other over nothing relevant


Merry Christmas to you to:laughing:


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Breakfasteatre said:


> when im browsing through new posts and i see a post like 'wera laser tip' has 30 replies, i know without even having to click on it that its full of a bunch of dumb ****s arguing with each other over nothing relevant



Yeah what's up with you Canadians?:whistling2:


----------



## Ahayek (Nov 2, 2010)

Weras ROCK!!!! They feel great in your hand and hold screws without being magnetic. 

For Christmas my girl got me the XXL screwdriver set. And all I've got to say is WOW!!!! It came with 2 "beaters" the yellow handled ones. Ameche shaft goes all the way to the end of the handle and has a steel end cap that you can pound on with a hammer


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Ahh, look at the boys arguing about the length of there shafts. so cute..


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Ahh, look at the boys arguing about the length of there shafts. so cute..


:jester:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> Quick question guys, what size Wera screwdriver is equal to a #2 Phillips, I'm about to order one to try it.


If you go to the wera site, you can see the models, use your klien driver to measure the shaft, etc. then, when you have the model number, copy it to chad's toolbox.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Breakfasteatre said:


> when im browsing through new posts and i see a post like 'wera laser tip' has 30 replies, i know without even having to click on it that its full of a bunch of dumb ****s arguing with each other over nothing relevant


 


Step off poser. Tool threads are for diehards.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Breakfasteatre said:


> when im browsing through new posts and i see a post like 'wera laser tip' has 30 replies, i know without even having to click on it that its full of a bunch of dumb ****s arguing with each other over nothing relevant


 Ok and your point???? Life isn't perfect people are gonna argue even on this site and if you dont like ignore it that is about all you can do other than rolling wiht the punches.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

jza said:


> Most drivers I've seen the measurements (200mm) *equal the length of the shaft*, not including the handle.
> 
> What a misunderstanding we just had!!





jza said:


> No it was a misunderstanding. *Most drivers up here advertise the length of shaft*. I've never heard of someone refer to a screwdriver by it's overall length, I do apologize!





bduerler said:


> look how cute you have my quote as your signature i knew *you wanted to suck me off* i just didn't realize how bad. maybe its time you left ET


Wow, this is _really_ gay 



sbrn33 said:


> Ahh, look at the boys arguing about the length of there shafts. so cute..


:laughing:


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey just to revive this thread a bit, I got my new Wera set (2 Phillips,2slots and 2 sq) . Very nice btw. To those of you sho had them for a while, does the awesome laser tip wear out eventually? Over all how do the tips in general hold up?


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> Hey just to revive this thread a bit, I got my new Wera set (2 Phillips,2slots and 2 sq) . Very nice btw. To those of you sho had them for a while, does the awesome laser tip wear out eventually? Over all how do the tips in general hold up?


I have had that kit for a few months now, tips are holding up great. Wera is second to none


----------



## Johnny Two Tone (Mar 25, 2010)

Wera Laser Tip drivers are the best drivers there are, on my opinion. The only driver I would get in a different style is the one you plan to use as a beater - in which case it's a toss-up between the Wera Chisel driver and the Wiha "non-slip grip" with steel cap driver.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

The column all the way to the right, the one that I highlighted, is that the shaft length in Standard translation? Thinking about outfitting my pouch with new drivers and want to get something similar to my Kleins.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> The column all the way to the right, the one that I highlighted, is that the shaft length in Standard translation? Thinking about outfitting my pouch with new drivers and want to get something similar to my Kleins.


Yes that is the shaft length, comparing wera to klein is like comparing a bugatti veyron to a ford escort, there is no comparison:thumbup:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

administr8tor said:


> Yes that is the shaft length, comparing wera to klein is like comparing a bugatti veyron to a ford escort, there is no comparison:thumbup:


Oh I know, I've got the Kraftform Kompact. I'm looking to upgrade. :thumbsup: Just wanted to keep similar shaft lengths is all.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> Oh I know, I've got the Kraftform Kompact. I'm looking to upgrade. :thumbsup: Just wanted to keep similar shaft lengths is all.


Another excellent product :thumbup: I have it too:thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I have new #1 and #2 square robbie insulated Weras. 

They friggin nice.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Rudeboy, you are the wrong one. I have been a Electrician for over 14 years, also recently a HVAC/R tech. Neither trade world has a screwdriver ever been specified at total length. Rather the shaft is what is mentioned to determine how long the driver is. And I am a Wera, Felo fan, as of now it's all I buy and 200mm is 7.8", but for any size you can equate 25.4mm per inch. Most mm rated screwdriver have three numbers, for example =( ,8x5.5x200) which means (,8 =thickness of tip, 5.5 = width of tip and 200 = length of shaft. A phillips will show PH2x200mm meaning shaft is almost 8" long. Not even Klien measures by total length, their electricians screwdriver know as 3/16x6" is shaft. Now that said most screwdriver will list the total length at some point but not the link's description to look at one product. 

Here's some measurements for those who need a little help.
150=5.9mm
175=6.8mm
200=7.8mm
300=11.8mm
1/8= about 3-3.5mm
1/4= about 6-6.5mm
1/2= about 12.5-13mm

The Felo (Frico 500 series 5,0X0,8X150 is 5/16" shorter but exactly the same size head and style ( cabinet ) as the Klein 3/16 electricians screwdriver. Either way you go Wera or Felo you have bought the best it just depends who's handle you enjoy more, both are great.


----------

